# Berlin Walleye



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

How's the jig bite goin? Should be pretty prime by now. May go up here soon to pre fish for the EOSC open Tournament on June 2nd.


----------



## blueguy140 (Jan 5, 2016)

Just getting going in the shallows


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Does anybody wade Berlin..i always have been leary of wading Berlin because of drop offs I'm not familiar with...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

blueguy140 said:


> *Just getting going in the shallows*



Well,,,, our whole gang got busted up because of the Erie storms & MUD line,,, 1/2 of us are doing Pymi tomorrow,,,, Me & Chris are doing Berlin!
I LOVE the 'shallows' at Berlin!
So thanks for that 'tad' of a report,,,,, it's all I need! ;>)
We'll be there at 8,,,,,, South end.
Thanks blueguy




iceman said:


> Does anybody wade Berlin..i always have been leary of wading *Berlin because of drop offs I'm not familiar with*...


The center seat is open tomorrow,,,,, if you wanna see some spots?
I'm ALWAYS looking for someone who can catch a fish, casting! lol,,,,,,,,,
Bus leaves at 7:30


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Good luck there. Hardly any eyes havr been caught in the last 3 weeks. Was out today. No eye's but we got some nice crappie. Although I didn't fish the main lake. We went up into the tributaries.


----------



## blueguy140 (Jan 5, 2016)

Id love to go but have plans


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Doboy said:


> Well,,,, our whole gang got busted up because of the Erie storms & MUD line,,, 1/2 of us are doing Pymi tomorrow,,,, Me & Chris are doing Berlin!
> I LOVE the 'shallows' at Berlin!
> So thanks for that 'tad' of a report,,,,, it's all I need! ;>)
> We'll be there at 8,,,,,, South end.
> ...


DB-The center seat, on most boats, is just for observing! Usually Not productive(depending on boat/drift direction)!!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> DB-The center seat, on most boats, is just for observing! Usually Not productive(depending on boat/drift direction)!!!



LOL,,,, NOBODY, sits & "observes" on my boat,,,,,,,,, I'll drop the anchor so everyone 'eventually' gets their shot. (My 'spot-lock' is a chunk of lead! IF YOU catch TOO many,,, I'll flip the boat around so YOU CAN'T! lmbo,,,, fun times.)
90% of the time, I slowly back-troll, while everyone plugs & slips the shoreline structure,,,,,,, leap-frogging.
I'll DROP-&-STOP as soon as someone yells,,,,, then we beat the hell out of it! lol,,,,,,
*
My problem is,,,, ALL of my (old decrepit ) friends only 'like' to slip the shore structure,,, NO ONE WILL TURN AROUND & TOSS A JIG OR PLUG TO THE DEEP SIDE!? So, 1/2 of the possibilities are left untouched.
THAT'S why I'm always looking for a 'CASTER',,,, someone with casting confidence. 
(lol,, like a/ aka Bobby- Iceman!)

OMG, did I mark a TON of big fish on the 'deep side dropoffs' yesterday! ;>)*

Here's our catch from yesterday,,,,, me & Chris. We KEPT 27 crappie, 1 nice cat. Threw about 10-12 smalls back,,, + some small bass & gills.
ALL fish caught in the shallows, very close to shore, 16"- 4' slip bobber & fatheads. We caught close to 20 crappies off of one very small totally DEAD submerged tree branch. (hint)
All females had VERY SMALL (thumb-nail) EGG SACKS,,,, MOST cleaned were female.
Crappies 'caught' went 8"- 11". No monsters.???? 
DEFINITELY PRE-SPAWN! ;>)
See,,,, maybe one had a 'bulge'.










THE OTHER GUYS,,, who went to Pymi,,,, beat up the South end, searching.
They ended up with 10 fat crappies, 2 perch, & 2 -18" walleyes.
(about the same as us, 'fillet-wise'?)
But I think WE had a better time!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Equal Opportunity Boat!
That is one "funky" looking walleye in the middle! Must have lost it's scales to that nasty skin disease I've seen posted on here! Glad to hear you think those are "pre-spawners"!! They are "Done" in the smaller lakes near me!


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> Equal Opportunity Boat!
> That is one "funky" looking walleye in the middle! Must have lost it's scales to that nasty skin disease I've seen posted on here! Glad to hear you think those are "pre-spawners"!! They are "Done" in the smaller lakes near me!


hey c.j., i think you are use to the norm, i think,(my opinion) the deeper lakes are behind all the shallow lakes and these fish are behind the typical year. marks in dropoffs, my thinking is they are waiting for that time up to the nests to drop. week or so of this weather will make the difference....we will see! again....my opinion


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

slipsinker said:


> hey c.j., i think you are use to the norm, i think,(my opinion) the deeper lakes are behind all the shallow lakes and these fish are behind the typical year. marks in dropoffs, my thinking is they are waiting for that time up to the nests to drop. week or so of this weather will make the difference....we will see! again....my opinion


I absolutely hope you're right that they are "yet to spawn"(on larger reservoirs)! However, I know we just had one of the best, "longest lasting" walleye spawns, inland(And on Mother Erie), that I can remember! That began likely before, certainly just after, "ice-out" everywhere! This late Winter, early Spring seems to have been a "paradox"! Not the "norm" by any measure! I don't have any data on water temperatures but using the tremendous walleye spawn as a gauge, the waters "warmed" just enough to trigger the early spawns! Again, I hope your observations are correct! If I start seeing reports of great catches of bedding gills on larger waters, that will confirm my notion that the crappie spawn is behind us(I observed it myself two weeks ago on one small lake!) Just my opinion/observations.


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

I look for Berlin to happen this week. Waded Saturday afternoon. Got a few, all smaller males.
Not stacked up in the willows yet or aggressive. If I missed a hit and put it right back they would not take it again.
They were still chasing minnows out away from willows and closer to open water.
From my experiences over the years I believe they are just getting ready to go.


----------

